# FreeBSD 2020 Community Survey



## Mjölnir (Jun 9, 2020)

OPERATOR: could you move this to a better category?
In lack of any better idea, I decided to put this here in Off-Topic - but it isn't since it's related to FreeBSD.

Maybe that's of some general interest for the folk around here at the forum:
FreeBSD 2020 Community Survey


----------



## Cthulhux (Jun 9, 2020)

The FreeBSD survey publishers don’t seem to assume that there are people (like me) who stopped contributing for non-technical reasons.


----------



## Jose (Jun 9, 2020)

Already posted here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/freebsd-2020-community-survey.75684/

I missed that posting too.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 10, 2020)

chtulhux could you elaborate ?


----------

